# CORSAIR Obsidian Series 550D Quiet Case Sharing



## windwithme (May 3, 2012)

CORSAIR USA is very aggressive in several hardware fields besides excellent memory performance.
In the beginning, they started from mid-end to hi-end Power Supply and SSD.
These couple years, they also launched Case, Cooling System, Audio and Vengeance Gaming (Mice/Keyboard/Headset).
It reminds me about CORSIAR Dream PC concept in Computex few years ago is in his steps.

This time, I would like to share their Case. CORSAIR most entry is Carbide Series.
Next is Graphite Series which emphasizing VGA and last is hi-end Obsidian Series.
Obsidian Series most hi-end one is 800D. I remember it’s been launching for over 2 years.
After then, they launched smaller and cheaper version, 650D supporting fromt USB 3.0 interface.
Early this year, they launched another cheaper version, 550D.

First of all, let’s look at 550D packing. It’s thicker material and simple design.





Case Front Left Side
Size is 20.9 x 8.7 x 19.5 inches, 53 x 22 x 50cm
The dimension is mid-tower chassis. It’s made from stamped steel and brushed aluminum. 





Case Front Right Side
Basically, 800D and 650D outlook are similar. 550D is different design style. 
The front panel can be opened from both sides. It’s my first time to see this kind of design.





The front and side panels are fully lined with sound-damping material.
Left side panel can install two 12 or 14cm fans. It has magnetic filter for easy cleaning.
This design can enhance inner cooling or install water-cooler radiator.





Opening the front panel, you can see, from left, the foam in back of it.
Upper right part supports front I/O and four 5.25 device slots.





Below are two 12cm system fans. This part also equips foam and filter.
Air flow is initialing by lower holes.





Front I/O is the top side. For most users who put chassis under table are very convenient.

From left side, mic, earphone, Reset, HDD LED, Power and two USB 3.0 ports.
This area is silver metal texture. It’s white LED which is not dazzling and suitable for night.





Top back side also can mount two 12 or 14cm fans.





It’s filter inside. Users can install additional system fans or water cooler radiator.


----------



## windwithme (May 3, 2012)

Back Side
The upper PUSH button can open both side panels.





Inner Part
Lower left is for Power Supply, front I/O cables and manual.
Lower right, the white box, has screws and belts. All different screws have their own packing.





Back side has 12cm fan for cooling. 
CORSAIR 550D is 2 years warranty as high quality of inner fans, front I/O PCB and cables.
Personally, I think longer warranty for chassis is also an important factor.





Inner Back
Nowadays, many Cases use back cabling design to make it be simple and clean.
Also SATA HDD/SSD power cables are also from back. CPU bottom has holes to enhance cooling performance.





Inner top, it supports two 12cm fans. CORSAIR H100 hydro is even more suitable.





This area has two HDD rackets. It is integrated supports 2.5” mounting holes. It supports up to seven 2.5/3.5 HDD or SSD.
If you are using extra-long high end VGA, you can remove middle HDD racket to have more space.





5.25” device is screwless design.





Bottom left side has a removable filter. Cooling holes are for Power Supply or additional 12cm fan.
Right side is fixed screw for low level HDD racket. 4 corners have cushion to enhance design and anti-shock.





Only installation can feel the real Case function. I also spend time to install it.
Also sharing latest Intel CPU - Core i5-2380P, which is 2550K without GPU.
The frequency is 3.1GHz supporting Turbo Boost 2.0 and up to 3.4GHz.
It’s physical 4 Cores without Hyper-Threading. It supports 4 threading, called 4C4T.





Back Side
Core i5-2380P spec is almost same as Core i5-2400. The difference is 2380P doesn’t support HD Graphics 2000.
The K Skus price is 8USD different. If the price gap can be over 15USD, 2380P C/P will  be higher.


----------



## windwithme (May 3, 2012)

MB is Intel new Z77 chipset, GIGABYTE Z77X-UD5H WiFi
Z77 and Z68 main difference is native support USB 3.0.
Z77X-UD5H WiFi uses 12 phases PWM for CPU and it has mSATA for SSD.





This Z77 is high end position. It bundles with BT4.0/WiFi card and Intel Smart Connect technology.
It makes DeskTop PC be capable for wireless data transmission. 
As Ivy Bridge latest performance, I will share later.





Core i5-2380P CPU Performance
Hyper PI 32M X 12 => 10m 23.362s
CPUMARK 99 => 523





x264 FHD Benchmark => 15.8
Fritz Chess Benchmark => 21.50/10318





CrystalMark 2004R3 => 309300





CINEBENCH R11.5
CPU => 5.42 pts
CPU(Single Core) => 1.39 pts





FRYRENDER
Running Time => 7m 52s





2380P CPU performance is same as Core i5-2400.
It’s enough for most applications. If you need higher performance, please go for K series CPU.

3DMark Vantage 
GPU SCORE => 19859
CPU SCORE => 64255





If using GTX 560Ti 3DMark Vantage as reference, Core i7 CPU is hard to over P25000. 
2380P default can reach 24000 is very good already.

For installation, Z77X-UD5H WiFi size is 30.5 X 24.4cm. The space is quite spacious.
Even though 550D spec is supporting ATX and mATX, E-ATX is also supported.
Back cabling and modulized Power Supply make space cleaner. There is only bottom needs cable finishing.





Back cabling has more space to avoid interference of side panels.
The PC in 550D is no noise as booting. This is what a quiet case should be.
Sometimes, I even forgot the system is on.
Inner case has many layers foam, the sound-absorbing is very good.


----------



## windwithme (May 3, 2012)

As Case position, it’s not only spec and performance as other hardware.
Case appearance and design are more important. Quality and texture are must.
Also Case can use for many years, picking up a good case is worth.
This conclusion comes out after I discuss with some friends.





CORSAIR 550D is 3rd models of Obsidian series. The design is different with first 2 models.
550D size is smaller than 650D as well. The acoustic and dust-proof are also improved.
550D uses latest and humane design to avoid any interference for installation.
Even though the price is lowest in Obsidian series, 550D is still mid to high end product.
Comparing to my ex 120USD cases, this is much better.
For users who has no budget concern and need good looking, design and quality, CORSAIR 550D is good to pick. 

This review is also in my blog WIND3C. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

I like the plain style of the case. Lots of options and well built. To me it seems a bit of a rip off of other cases which i wont mention but it also seems to have a lot of different options like i said before.

What kind of material is the front panel? looks like brushed steel or brushed aluminium.


----------



## Sh00t1st (May 5, 2012)

what computer case isn't a derivative of another older design ? lol
could argue they've all been ripping off the first atx case 
Personally i love the look of THIS particular case and its a very nice mid range build i think.


----------

